# Cats - free to a good home (CHESTER)



## frillyg (Oct 22, 2009)

Myself and boyfriend have to finally admit that we are allergic to out cats, plus their fur is not good for our daughter's eczema. 

Thelma and Louise - both are affectionate, age 9, house trained and up-to-date with their jabs. They are sisters but are not overly affectionate with each other (they could be rehomed separately). 

Louise: the larger of the two, pure black
Thelma: smaller of the two, black and white

Let me know if you would like to see a picture!


----------



## frillyg (Oct 22, 2009)

Myself and boyfriend have to finally admit that we are allergic to out cats, plus their fur is not good for our daughter's eczema. 

Thelma and Louise - both are affectionate, age 9, house trained and up-to-date with their jabs. They are sisters but are not overly affectionate with each other (they could be rehomed separately). 

Louise: the larger of the two, pure black
Thelma: smaller of the two, black and white

We have had no problems with our daughter and Thelma and Louise - they ignore her more than anything so no need to worry about attacks on toddlers. One thing - they haven't got any experience with dogs so probably wouldn't be the best environment with a dog too.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid you are going to have significant difficulty rehoming cats of this age, especially for a reason such as an allergy.

Liz


----------



## frillyg (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry maybe I should think of a better reason


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Look at it from the reader's point of view - you have the cats for 9 years then suddenly realise you are allergic to them!

Liz


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Have you actually owned these cats for nine years?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

How can it take 9 years to realise that you are allergic??

I suggest you contact some rescue centre's in your area, it's going to be very hard to re-home cats of this age especially at this time of year and with the current credit crunch.


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive got 2 kittens and 4 budgies and I have developed an allergy but there is no way that I will part with any of them as they are part of my family as I love animals. I do hope that you can find a decent home for them to give them the proper care and attention.


----------



## CrazyCatGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Allergies can start at any time and can be very serious! I hope you find a nice home for them  x


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

CrazyCatGirl said:


> Allergies can start at any time and can be very serious! I hope you find a nice home for them  x


+1

I'm allergic to cats, and I have two. I was more allergic to my last cat than the new one, and some days I suffer more than others. How allergic I am isn't consistent, and who's to say that one day it might be so bad that I have to consider parting ways with my pets - even after 9 years or more. 
I don't think it's fair to question frillyg's reasons and make her feel like she has to lie in order to find them a new home.


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I really do I hope that Frilly has found a good home for them! 

Jo x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Poor cats


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh dear yes does seem strange that the allergy appears after 9 years I agree poor cats all that time gone to then be moved on, very sad


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

thelioncub said:


> +1
> 
> I don't think it's fair to question frillyg's reasons and make her feel like she has to lie in order to find them a new home.


I disagree. There are many ways to deal with allergies. Pets are not disposable objects to be gotten rid of when they are no longer convenient, and I find "allergies" to be a lame excuse for dumping two senior cats.

*In addition you should NEVER EVER advertise "cats free to good home" anywhere, but especially on the internet. Sicko's cull these kinds of websites looking for these kind of ads, take the cats and do unspeakable things to them.
*

I think it's awful you are dumping your cats, but at least take them to a rescue or shelter (where they will probably remain the rest of their lives) who properly screen and charge adoption fees.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Allergies can and do creep up at any age. I know what I'd do if I developed an allergy, I'd still keep the animals that I made a life long commitment too when I bought them...

With respect, you should be careful in how you rehome these two. Don't want to upset any one but some times not so very nice people will trawl the internet looking for cats free to good home to use as bait in dog fighting. Also make sure they go some where that isn't going to pass them on again. Free to good home attracts impulse buyers. These are senior cats and as I am sure you appreciate need a secure and happy home.

I'd give your vets a ring they may have numbers for local rescues and be able to help. Also try the cats protection league. If your still not having any luck I have fostered cats before and may be able to offer some help.


----------



## atrixblue (Nov 6, 2009)

i agree with most posters here. there is a test that the doctor can do to CONFIRM you are allergic to cats and not something else and anti histamines can limit the allergies side affects runny nose itchy eyes rashes etc. it would be a shame to give away two 9 year old cats just because you think you and partner MAYBE allergic to them. if you no longer want your animals then take them allong to a rescue centre (who are overrun underfunded) who will endevour to try and rehome them properly being nine years old i doubt very much that they could be rehomed,but what a shame.

i understand one perspectave that because you and partner maybe alergic you want to rehome them, but to wait such a long time to finally admit you maybe allergic to them isnt very fair on your cats, shoulda admitted this earlier when they were younger would of been easier on them to settle into another home. 

think if anti histamine can limit most of your allergies symptoms for a few pounds a month you woundnt have to rehome them and carry on giving them love and affection.


----------

